# 2017 - Devils Gate Cemetery



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

My 2017 display..


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, the thunder and lightening makes everything look sinister. The "BBQ" scene is great as is the skellie sitting on the tombstone


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet haunt!
Really nice work


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! I also like the thunder/lightning, something we want to do for next year. The rotisserie scene is really neat looking. Would have liked to seen some close-ups!


----------



## Plant 175 (Jan 11, 2017)

How do you do the thunder and lightning for a bigger like me.


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Looks great! I also like the thunder/lightning, something we want to do for next year. The rotisserie scene is really neat looking. Would have liked to seen some close-ups!


Here he is 5 years ago when I first got him done..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I so need to make one of those lantern holding, leering skeletons.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great job! The thunder/lightning & bbq~two thumbs up.


----------

